# Looking for a 6 month rental in the Algarve



## tosca (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am looking for a 6 month rental in the Algarve for myself, my hubby and my little mini schnauzer, any links or info would be much appreciated. Thanks:ranger:

I want to rent to be able to have a good look for something to buy.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

tosca said:


> Hi everyone, I am looking for a 6 month rental in the Algarve for myself, my hubby and my little mini schnauzer, any links or info would be much appreciated. Thanks:ranger:
> 
> I want to rent to be able to have a good look for something to buy.


Saw some fresh private ads in Apolonia (Almancil) today but this may not be the bit of the Algarve you want ? Will be there again tomorrow if you want me to write down the phone number


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

tosca said:


> Hi everyone, I am looking for a 6 month rental in the Algarve for myself, my hubby and my little mini schnauzer, any links or info would be much appreciated. Thanks:ranger:
> 
> I want to rent to be able to have a good look for something to buy.


I have friends who could guide you in the right direction, she has a few places that she rents, I will PM you her details, also I know another guy who owns a few apartments in albufeira near modelo, but I don;t have the number just now, but can get it if you want


----------



## tosca (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for replies, ideally we would love to be based in Alvor, the lovely little fishing village, we have had many happy times there but all areas are considered, the property would dictate the area I guess.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

Could I have some details on the tavira property please


----------



## alexconn (Aug 29, 2013)

cilleanna said:


> Have a property to rent in Santa Luzia, Tavira, a beautiful typical fishing village in the Eastern Algarve.
> Contact me if still looking.


Hi,

Do you still have the property to rent? 

Alexandra


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

alexconn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you still have the property to rent?
> 
> Alexandra


Alex can you please use the PM system to contact other members re rentals. 

In case you are not sure how to use this juxt click on the members name and on the drop down menu click on "send private message"

You are more likey to get a quick reply as well


----------



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

cilleanna said:


> Have a property to rent in Santa Luzia, Tavira, a beautiful typical fishing village in the Eastern Algarve.
> Contact me if still looking.


Can I also please have details as we are driving over from Spain in a few days.
Thanks


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi all, 
you do realise that this posting is over 2 years old !

Wouldn't it be a good idea to make your own - property / rental wanted topic if you're currently looking
Best of luck


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

weatherwatcher said:


> Can I also please have details as we are driving over from Spain in a few days.
> Thanks


The post has been deleted as it is against forum rules to advertise.


----------

